# In the future, all meals will come in pill form...



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

well...no...I doubt that'll happen any time soon...but, I suppose there is something kind of sci-fi about the fact that we can now take our meals in bar form...

I find it alot more convenient at lunch time to run acros the street to the Trader Joes (I know, I know, I hate that place) and pick up a protein bar and a bottle of water than to stand in lne at the cafeteria for some sub par high fat offering, or to lose my good parking spot and drive somewhere, where I'll just feel rushed anyway...

anybody else take their lunch in bar form??? I find it not only more convenient, but witht he fact that I've been dieting lately, it only makes sense to eat something with (relatively) few calories that will make me feel full until dinner time...Just wondering what some popular protein/energy/meal replacement bars might be here ont he fora...I personally love Think Thin bars, I also think EAS makes a good one, but I usually save those for when I work out...


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Nope, not me. Every one needs proper lunches: healthy food, fruit, vegetables, less processed food, balance. These bars are not the worst thing in the world but they shouldn't be relied on or become a default. Don't let convenience cloud better eating!


----------



## trentblase (May 14, 2008)

Rossini said:


> balance


So you'd recommend a Balance Bar then ;-) I find that the bars are good because I'm NEVER hungry in the morning, but I realize that I SHOULD eat something. The bars serve this purpose with the additional benefit of being highly portable... I can eat while driving, walking, etc (vs. something like oatmeal)


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

Bananas are easy and healthy and a small packet of unsalted nuts (does not really matter what kind) will be a better lunch for you then those bars.

Mychael


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

trentblase said:


> So you'd recommend a Balance Bar then ;-)


No, I'm not keen on them. Not only do I feel they are not balanced in themselves but they don't contribute towards a balanced diet overall.

Mipcar is quite right.


----------



## McKay (Jun 13, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> well...no...I doubt that'll happen any time soon...but, I suppose there is something kind of sci-fi about the fact that we can now take our meals in bar form...


But... Soylent Green is PEOPLE!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^ That's OK...most of us suffered no aversion to taking the occasional "bite out of their a**," while they were alive."


----------



## Crownship (Mar 17, 2008)

I agree with you Gabba. A bar is a fantastic way to get nutrition if you can't take the time to stop for lunch and/or if you need to diet or add extra calories if you're wanting to gain lean weight.
Meal replacement bars, energy bars, protein bars and bottled water are a major part of my business. I've been in weightlifting for 20+ years. I've competed in bodybuilding and recently powerlifting(benchpressing) competitions.. 
The key is to get the proper bar because some are meal replacements and some are for extra protein and some are for energy ect.
I think most bars on the market taste bland or have too much sugar.
If I'm in a time crunch or when I travel and I know finding proper nutrition is going to be difficult I'll have 3+ bars daily depending on my needs. Many times I'll grab a bar for a snack because they taste so good vs a snack loaded with sugar or fat.
I can tell you from many years of personal experience and being involved with others who also watch their diet, nutrition bars are a great choice when you want to supplement your diet.

Of course, PM me if you're interested in trying an alternative that I think you may like a lot better than what you've been buying at the stores. I can give you my business website. What's great about my product is that I have many choices of flavors, texture ect. that all taste really good not just "healthy".


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Crownship said:


> I agree with you Gabba. A bar is a fantastic way to get nutrition if you can't take the time to stop for lunch and/or if you need to diet or add extra calories if you're wanting to gain lean weight.
> Meal replacement bars, energy bars, protein bars and bottled water are a major part of my business. I've been in weightlifting for 20+ years. I've competed in bodybuilding and recently powerlifting(benchpressing) competitions..
> The key is to get the proper bar because some are meal replacements and some are for extra protein and some are for energy ect.
> I think most bars on the market taste bland or have too much sugar.
> ...


I would be interested in this too - I will PM you 
The bars and shakes don't work so well for me...I always use them with the best intentions but they don't fill me up and I end up eating twice as much because I will eat the bar, then pretty much anything I can get my hands on when I get hungry again...I don't know about you guys, but I always start my day healthy, then fall off the wagon by mid day, then justify a couple of alcoholic beverages or something equally as bad by the end of the day! Breakfast I do ok - 90% of the time I will have a Thomas's Multigrain (100 calorie) english muffin with either peanut butter and banana, peanut butter and apple or egg salad (made with only a drop of Miracle Whip)...that will keep me full until about noon...then it is trouble!!


----------



## Crownship (Mar 17, 2008)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> I would be interested in this too - I will PM you
> The bars and shakes don't work so well for me...I always use them with the best intentions but they don't fill me up and I end up eating twice as much because I will eat the bar, then pretty much anything I can get my hands on when I get hungry again...I don't know about you guys, but I always start my day healthy, then fall off the wagon by mid day, then justify a couple of alcoholic beverages or something equally as bad by the end of the day! Breakfast I do ok - 90% of the time I will have a Thomas's Multigrain (100 calorie) english muffin with either peanut butter and banana, peanut butter and apple or egg salad (made with only a drop of Miracle Whip)...that will keep me full until about noon...then it is trouble!!


You're not without hope that's for sure. What most people don't realize is that strong will power and unbending self discipline is not nearly as important as planning. Let's see if what I have will help.


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

*My weekday meal regime.*

Breakfast. A banana and one slice of wholegrain bread toasted or skip the "narnie" and have two slices of toast. Margarine, rarely butter and honey or vegamite spread. Washed down with unsweeted green tea.

Morning tea. Sometimes a coffee with a drop of milk and half a teaspoon of sugar, otherwise a bottle of fruit juice, sometimes a wholegrain muffin or a small packet of unsalted nuts, sometimes just green tea that I brewed at home and bottled.

Lunch. Usually one salad sandwich or roll, a piece of fruit and something sweet, washed down with fruit juice or more green tea.

Afternoon tea. More green tea, sometimes a bicky, occasionly if I want a treat something a bit more substantial like a Danish. Often nothing expect liquids.

Dinner. Normal full sized meal, occasionly a desert, maybe a beer or a glass of wine or spirit.

Mychael


----------

